# Lone Star Concrete Arch Bridge



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark Smith of Lone Star Bridge at one time made a concrete arch bridge. 

Unfortunately they discontinued this products several years ago. One problem with this bridge is that it tended to deteriorate in the harsh New England weather 
With Mark’s permission and help from the North Texas Garden Railroad Club we have made new molds for this bridge. We needed to make these new molds to replace an aging signature bridge on our SJRP railray. 

We made one major change. We changed the material to non shrinking grout which tends to hold up much longer to the weather You lose a little when you make a copy mold of a cast but I think it came out acceptable. 

Hopefully we can start installing the replacement bridge soon.

Stan
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/








< div />


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

So are these to be sold, or just for your own use? 

Needing an arch bridge, that is why I am asking.


----------



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 05/26/2009 3:55 PM
So are these to be sold, or just for your own use? 

Needing an arch bridge, that is why I am asking.


I am casting for my own use. Jim Harter of New England Custom Rail will be using these same molds and making the cast available to others. I tend to perfer cement casts (non shrinking grout) and Jim perfers resin casts which weigh a lot less and will likely last a lot longer but cost more. I do not believe Jim has worked out the final costs but contact him for more information.

http://www.newenglandcustomrail.com/

The bottom pier can be cast from 2" to 12". (total height 19") Lone Star had a lower pier for an additional 12 inches but I was not able to find a good copy for a master and on my railroad the additional height is not needed.

Stan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't Garden Metals bringing out one? Due in mid 09 it says here:
http://www.gardenmetalmodels.com/viaduct/viaduct.htm 



Looks GOOD! Might have to copy/paste the above link. I could not get it to work.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Boy that looks great to me, i sure could find room for some of them on my RR... GOOD JOB







*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Got an email from Garden Metal Models, it has been put off till next year, when the economy is better.


----------



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

Garden Metal Models was supposed to come out with an arch bridge in Fall 2009. I contacted them and they are still TBD on the arch bridge unfortunately. I have searched the internet high and low for an arch bridge form to no avail. If anyone has a mold they would loan, I would be happy to pay a small fee for the rental!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I isn't just the New England winters that played havoc on these. Merely putting one next to a waterfall would spell it deterioration.

Other than the facade of the side you can see, there is very little left of this one.


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Stan, 

That is one fine looking bridge. 

Ron, 
Cape Cod


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

That bridge kind of reminds me of the arch in Ronda Spain.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

These?

*http://www.fmschmitt.com...trong>** 








*


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah, the tall cliffs and arch reminded me of Ronda. Plus we have this pic in our hallway.


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok, how do you post pics?


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc235/mcruz1_2007/g%20scale/?action=view&current=DSC00031.jpg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MAC67 on 22 Oct 2012 09:18 PM 
http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc235/mcruz1_2007/g scale/?action=view¤t=DSC00031.jpg 
Mac,
you need to do two things differently to post a photo:

1. you posted the wrong link..you want the link that is *only* to just the photo itself, you posted a link to a webpage that the photo is on..that wont work.
Click on your link above, that takes you to a photobucket page..over on the right side of the page you see:

Links
Email and IM
Direct Link
HTML Code
IMG code

click on the text in the window next to "Direct Link:..that gives you the code for *just* the photo..
it looks like this:










When you click on the text next to "Direct link" it automatically copies the text..

2. now you need to type this into your forum post:










type the bits in black, paste the bits in blue..(the part in blue is the link from photobucket you just copied, all you have to do is paste it)
note that there are only two blank spaces in the whole thing..one between img and src, and one between the last quote and the slash..
no other spaces..
the result will be:










Scot


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

For anyone interested...

I have one of the Lone Star stone arch bridges for sale on Ebay right now. Ends in 11 hours, but I'll re-list if it doesn't sell.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/181000564682?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe... 






So who's avatar shows up as the "alert" icon?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dunno what you are smoking, my alert icon is the same yellow triangle with an exclamation mark. 

Steven you cannot advertise unless you are a first class member, especially ebay... 

Greg


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Scot, Ill give it a shot.


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

This forum caught my eye, I was researching this bridge I just bought at auction and it looks like the one in the waterfall pic. Thanks, you all led me to Lone Star Bridges, Im hoping to hear from them to get a little info on it.


----------



## MAC67 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks again Scot for showing me how to show the pic, sorry so large.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

I custom build bridges all the time for people who have a specific span and an idea of what they want a bridge to look like. Stone bridges like this can be cast in Dental Plaster for indoor use, or Resin for otside, and I have had some sucess with some cusom concrete based mixes that I have worked out. They are of a very fine powder and seem to capture the details quite nicely. I use molds and sometimes for odd shaped or sized bridges they are built as a one of a kind piece. Since thee is mention of items possibly for sale here I thought I'd let everyone know I exist. 

You'll find one of the last of my 7' long Howe Truss bridges for sale in the classified section. I am selling more of the shorter 5' long bridges in this design for $650 and that seems to be the magic price. 
So without changing the forward motion of this thread too awful much please email me with your needs. All I need is some kind of an idea of what you want things to look like when done... and with some good measurements on your part and a photograph or two of any trackwork or scenery... and I can build and ship you want you want. 

Thanks Randy


----------

